

A Danish company is building a $335M seawall around New York - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/1/6874925/can-a-massive-seawall-save-new-york-from-flooding

======
byoung2
The actual article title says "A Danish company" not "A Dutch Company"

~~~
dang
Yes. Fixed.

